# upson county lease



## dbowms (Aug 20, 2017)

We are looking for one more member for our lease in upson county its located 10 minutes from downtown thomaston off of upper po biddy road.. it has 1388 acres with half hardwood/pine mix and half clearcut.. Dues are 1000.00 per member including spouse and kids up to eighteen or in college or military. We have power but no water and each member gets 2 bucks and 2 does.. if interested please call 404-993-9384   ask for Duane no calls after 8pm for more information..Please no locals..lots of food plots and feed program thru summer.


----------



## dbowms (Aug 20, 2017)

Also we have pin and out board with first come first serve no spots for members..we also have nice 100 yard shooting range.. you have 4 guest days a year to bring a guest just no guest from first day of rifle to saturday before thanksgiving. great group of guys we will be doing our work weekend on saturday and sunday 26th and 27th so if you would like to come look just give me a call ..


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 20, 2017)

How many mems total on the place.


----------



## dbowms (Aug 20, 2017)

We will have 23 total members seems to work out for us been that number for few years now.. If cost goes up on lease then we will add more next year.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 20, 2017)

dbowms said:


> We will have 23 total members seems to work out for us been that number for few years now.. If cost goes up on lease then we will add more next year.



Thankyou.


----------



## dbowms (Aug 20, 2017)

We have filled the open membership  thanks to everyone for checking us out. thks again gon you came through when i needed you.


----------

